# Ptarmigan Candy



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Alpine Avens, ptarmigan candy:










Good luck to all the crazy people that hunt White-tailed Ptarmigan!


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I need to write this down.... Only 5 more days until I get a chance at them.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Wyo,

Did you make it out today? Any luck? If so, post some of those ptarmigan pics that you always snap while you are out. I look forward to them. I hope to hit the alpine in two weeks.


----------

